
Satellite Images Can Pinpoint Poverty Where Surveys Can’t - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/03/upshot/satellite-images-can-pinpoint-poverty-where-surveys-cant.html?_r=0
======
gus_massa
Somewhat related: "Visible Earth: Earth's City Lights"
[http://visibleearth.nasa.gov/view.php?id=55167](http://visibleearth.nasa.gov/view.php?id=55167)

This shows the lights of the cities (and IIRC a few natural and artificial
sources). It's very interesting to look at your city/country and understand
the light/darkness patterns.

